# 1 gallon Walstad shrimp bowl



## annah (May 23, 2016)

I started a Pinterest board about a month ago as I started playing with the idea of starting an aquarium, something I've wanted to do since I was a kid. I fell in love with planted tanks, and then with the Walstad method as it fits into my philosophy of doing everything as naturally as possible. 

Last week I started a planted a shrimp bowl, and now, on day 6 it is cycled and the shrimp (who've been in there the whole time) and snail are happy and thriving. There's a pair of Ghost Shrimp and Seymour, the mystery (apple?) snail in there with 2 clumps of Creeping Jenny, a Marimo moss ball, and several sprigs of Hornwort.

You can see more pics and my full log at the blog in my signature. Next up, I'm going to do a 15 gallon sub-tropical community tank with this method! Can't wait!


----------

